# Storm Day, Grooming Day!



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck! What length of snap on comb are you using?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!

I don't know yet - I havenever used the Bravura before. I bought the steel snap on combs and will probably use a longer cutting length. She is pretty long right now and I want her shorter.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good luck. It sounds like a great idea to hunker down and do something like that. I hope your power stays on. lol. Or maybe all your stuff is cordless. I guess 45 mph isn't extreme but pretty darn windy. And more snow!!! Holy cow. I took a walk today in the sun and it was warm enough for just a t-shirt. It's not like I'm in California either! LOL. I even mowed the lawn, as it's growing! But it has been cold at night. (not great for the mowed lawn). Anyhow, back on track here...I think that's going to be a cozy day at home for you and Dulcie...no sense going out and about in a car at least. Can't wait to see your masterpiece when you're through.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG! Thank you for the reminder that I need to charge everything! The Bravura and dremel are still in their boxes. OOPS! SO glad you posted this - now I will get them charged overnight.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So how did it all turn out? I've gotta run but will be expecting a full report when I get back online some time today.:aetsch:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok you all, I am really a babe in the woods with this equipment! I am looking at the dremel and the sander drum that is fitted on it seems way too coarse for doing nails. I am going to google about it and meanwhile, I have removed the really coarse one and put on the finest one that came with the dremel.

I still haven't put Dulcie into the bath -- am reading the manuals because I am nervous! However, I figure if I just take my time and be gentle and slow, I can do this. And no matter what, coat grows back, right? 

Before I begin, I will take a before picture. LOL Poor Dulcie. She is the unfortunate guinea pig for her Mama's first clipping/dremeling attempt! Still, I guess we just have to plunge on in there and get started sometime, right?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

You're right! It's a fast growing renewable resource!! 

The poodle clipping and grooming book is helpful too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, I have it and have been scouring it all week!  I'm about to start the comb out and then the bath. If you don't hear from me after ...oh say 5 hours (!!)... send help!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. I'm about to come help you. haha. Don't worry so much about the clipping. Did you read Doberdawns Dremel instructions? If you don't know how to Dremel, that's what I'd be most concerned with over the hair cut. It can be dangerous if you don't read those instructions first. Is Dulcie conditioned to the Dremel yet? That needs working in. I don't know if you already know all this so I don't want to sound presumptuous. But anyhow, that's the part that would really need a little prep time. If you use a long comb attachment and just take a little off all over, you'll be fine. Just play with it. As PF's cliche` goes, "hair grows back." LOL.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have a lot of new equipment so next time will be more assured. I'm sure Dulcie was sweet about the whole process.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We're waiting for the update.....................hope you are braver than I!

Heck Molly was over a year old before I even attempted picking up a set of clippers! I did do her nails though....Hahaha!!! 
I still don't do her jacket .....we still go to the groomer for that. I just keep her face, feet, and rear end clipped because I would just cry buckets if I put a big divot in her jacket!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm back! Oh my gosh, I am exhausted! And so is Dulcie!

So.....we did a thorough comb out first -- I have been keeping her combed and brushed, but with winter and the park, well, her belly and the bottoms of her legs were just sticky dusty and even combing it didn't seem to remove whatever the stickiness was. It wasn't tangled just kind of gritty. Hence, the bath!

Next, we did a nice long very warm bath. I really worked that shampoo in especially those lower legs and gritty belly. Rinsed her well and patted her dry with the super towel, then sprayed on a light spray of detangled. 

Next came the power dry. I kept her int he tub for that. When she was just slightly damp, I hoisted her out of the tub and up onto the grooming table. My back cried, "Thank you!" 
Then we combed and brushed with a slicker and used the dryer to get that last bit dry. Even with doing that,I wasn't able to make it straight straight, but her coat was looking plush, fluffy and pretty straight.

I needed a rest then and so did Dulcie. So I gave her a trachea as a reward (actually handed it to her while she was still on the grooming table and then got her down and to her towel in the kitchen to eat it.

Next thing I realized was that I had better get her feet done because any minute she would need to go potty (it had been about 4 hours) and I wouldn't want to have to start over with cleaning her feet again (and no way I would attempt to shave them after she had walked around in the building gravel potty area).

This was the only real hiccup in the day. It was my first time with the Bravura (and only my third attempt with any kind of clippers) and also first time on feet. I just couldn't get enough light and well, I nicked her toe. ARGH! She pulled her foot under her and didn't make a peep. It was only when I lifted it out again that I noticed the slight redness on the toe. I got a clean cloth and put cold water on it and pressed it to the nick. It bled a few drops but seemed to close up quickly. The worst thing was that I hurt her and I so did not want to make any mistakes!

By the way, Dulcie was an absolute ANGEL throughout all of this! Of course, I have bathed her often and she is groomed regularly by a professional groomer, but still I did not know what to expect when I turned on the clippers (and last time, I was surprised that she was cool with the high powered dryer, too). Even after I nicked her, she let me have her paws and didn't flinch or fidget. Just sat (rear paws) and stood (front) and let me take my sweet time. And I sure did after that first paw/nick! It isn't a great job, but I did get them tidied up a bit and decided that was good enough for the first time and I didn't want to risk getting any closer or hurting her again.

THen, I simply had to stop for the day. I am beat!! She is soft and fluffy and oh so sweet smelling! And she stood like a little soldier throughout the whole thing - let me do whatever I needed to do without batting an eye! I am so proud of my Dulcie!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good job. I am proud of you, too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, you go, girl! :adore: Dulcie looks gorgeous.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hey...lookin' good! You're not the only one who has ever nicked your dog. It makes you feel awful but sometimes it just happens. I've gotten mine a few times. It is exhausting isn't it. And I just have two teeny ones. So I can understand you wanting a break and finish later. I find it too hard to do them both on the same day. It is indeed back breaking. I hate doing the feet. That's the worst part for me. Anyhow, it's great that you're getting started on this. You'll get to be so comfortable before long. I remember how scary and uneasy I was at first. (just like raw feeding. lol)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dulcie looks good! You did a good job!!! 
Yeah doing feet is not my favorite part of grooming at all............at least you have bigger feet to work worth than us who have minis and toys! I've nicked Molly's quite a few times....she always forgave me thank goodness Hahaha!!! If only someone would manufacture a small trimmer with a 10 blade instead of a 30............


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Good job! I feel bad whenever I nick a dog and I've been grooming for years! She'll be alright! 
Good job so far!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

WoW! Dulcie looks great! Even with the little hiccup, you did a fantastic job -- no wonder you're exhausted. And what a patient sweetheart Dulcie is. 

I am so proud of you! Tackling a daunting task and mastering it makes ya feel great, huh?

Greetings from Paddy.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! I was actually too excited to sleep last night (at first - lol - I WAS pretty worn out after the heaving, lifting and brushing and so on yesterday) and I've decided I am going to tackle stage two today. I spent the evening looking at videos of clipping and finishing work. I have of course looked at them dozens of times before, and now I am thinking well just go for it! We are expecting really mild temperatures this weekend and winter is definitely on its way out -- even if we get another cold snap, I can put Dulcie's coat on if I am concerned that she will be cold (this is almost never an issue for her - she is hot-blooded and that coat is warm!). SO, I am going to try to do the lamb/kennel clip that Sue Zecco demonstrates in a video. I also found another one by a different groomer showing a top knot finishing technique which I am hoping to do too -- although that may have to wait because I have only one pair of quite average scissors and am not sure they will be up to the job (hers looks supersharp and longer and she also has curved). Even if I just do a tiny trim there over her eyes and shape a little (if I can) that will freshen her top knot up a bit. Right now it has decent shape and fullness and I won't mess with it too much if my scissors aren't up to the task (not to mention my skill) -- however, in the long run, I want to shape her top knot a little more ike in the video I mentioned. Right now I find it too broad and her neck area too broad too. She has a lovely elegant neck and the cut she has right ow does not do it justice I think.

I will try to post a better picture of her before the clipping and scissoring and then we will see how it all goes! If I chicken out on the clipping etc, I am still glad I did the bath and made my first try on her feet!

Someone mentioned to be extra careful with the dremel - which I have never used before. I would of course exercise caution because it is a new tool to me, but in general is there potential for injury using a dremel (apart from keeping longer hair out of the way, naturally)? I bought the dremel because I thought it was the best and safest way to keep nails trimmed without risking cutting the quick with clippers. I have used guillotine clippers in the past (with no objection from DUlcie and thankfully no accidents so far) - but I wanted to be able to trim the nails a bit shorter and also to eliminate the sharp edges that clippers leave -- and I also understand that grinding the nails helps to push back the quick, making it even safer over time to keep the nails shorter without exposing the quick. 

Does anyone have anything to add to this? I have read numerous threads on PF about nail grinding and I hadn't really come across anything mentioning that suggests that it is as risky as clipping nails - quite the opposite in fact,w which is why I wanted to learn how to do it.

P.S. I haven't ground Dulcie's feet before but she has had them done numerous times at the groomer and no motors so far have seemed to cause her any consternation, so I am not really expecting her to have an issue with the tool itself, although I will be prepared for that eventuality.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

PaddysMom said:


> WoW! Dulcie looks great! Even with the little hiccup, you did a fantastic job -- no wonder you're exhausted. And what a patient sweetheart Dulcie is.
> 
> I am so proud of you! Tackling a daunting task and mastering it makes ya feel great, huh?
> 
> Greetings from Paddy.


Haha, thank you PaddysMom, I do feel great although I have to admit I am far from having mastered the task yet! Still, I think taking the plunge helped me overcome the fear and now I will be able to carry on practicing. I really would prefer to be able to groom her myself at least most of the time. Not only will it save money, but I really love the time spent with her handling her, making her beautiful and so on. There are few things more satisfying to a poodle lover than a freshly bathed, softly brushed, fluffy beautiful dog and knowing that you did it with your own loving hands!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I suggest that you look on Youtube for demonstrations on how to grind dog nails. Different demos will give you different things to think about. One might mention that the dremel tool will heat up and you don't want to have it too hot. You can feel the nail from time to time when using the dremel. To avoid the heat, lift up the dremel frequently. The videos you watch will be very helpful to you and give you more confidence.

You really need to have control of the dog when dremeling. When I was using it on my previous poodle, he was laying on the couch and I was sitting in front of him. He leaned his head forward and the dremel got caught in his ear hair and wrapped around the dremel. He was great and did not put up a fuss. After that I made sure the ears were tied back a little. 

Another time one of my Portuguese Water Dogs flipped his tail onto the dremel while I was using it. Same thing. The hair wrapped around the dremel and it pulled out a hunk of hair. Now I put a small pillow over their tail when I am doing the back nails.

I lay my dogs down on a grooming table or couch when doing their nails. I can control their movement better that way.

Poodle feet are shaved usually. That is very helpful. But Portuguese Water Dog feet are not shaved and one time I caught the dremel in the hair on Phoenix's feet and it pull it a lot. She has been sensitive with that foot ever since. So now I shave Phoenix's feet like she was a poodle so that cannot happen again.

So my advice is looking at online videos, be sure to protect the long hair on the ears, tails, and the feet, have control of your dog's movement as much as possible, lift up the dremel frequently and check for heat and look if the quick is visible. Then you know you have dremeled as much as you can.

After the several hair catching accidents I have had with the dremel, I still use it. When I tried clipping the nails it was worse. I just did not know how much to clip and it was scarier to me.

Dulce looks great. You are doing a great job with her.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you, MiniPoo -- how helpful!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You can burn them with a Dremel if it's left on one nail for more than about 3 or 4 strokes. If that happens, it will be very hard to get the dog okay with it. You can quick them but it tends to cauterize so no unstoppable bleeding is likely.

I _highly_,_ highly_ recommend the best instructions on the Internet for Dremelling. You'll need to condition her most likely to it first...baby steps. Praise or click/treat...high value treats for just looking at the Dremel, then put it on the floor turned off and if she goes to sniff, c/t. Then hold it on your lap and run it. If she comes one step toward you and it, c/t praise. Eventually, after a little of this, if she lets you hold a paw somewhere near the Dremel with it turned off, c/t. Then turn it on. If she is curious and comes over to check it out, c/t. Then try one nail...just one swipe...have a party. End for the session. Just little by little over a week or two, get her use to it. Don't use force. If she wants to go away, let her. If she wants that spoon full of ice cream (lol, I used ice cream with my son's dog) she'll come back. If you need to use a little gentle persuasion, fine. But always associate super good things with it. And just a short little session...a token off of a nail or two at first. 

Here are the instructions that are the absolute bomb!

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

PG, those instructions really are VERY good. I am saving it to my computer for later reference and referral. I think viewing some videos will still be helpful in addition to these great instructions.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks PG! That is a very helpful description complete with photos. I will certainly take your advice on this matter - since I have zero experience with nail grinding. I will not attempt it today with Dulcie - but will show her the tool and take it in gradual steps. Better for me, too, since I also need to get used to it slowly!  I will print off Dawn's page on how to as well.


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

nifty said:


> I went to Home Depot and bought a dremel (the one with the light that I saw someone mention in an old thread here), and I have my Wahl bravura (never used YET) - got her shampoo and conditioner ready, got the dryer all set to go. Tomorrow, we groom!!!! First time I will attempt to clip her all over! First time using a dremel too.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish us luck!



I have this dremel both in the salon and at home. I LOVE it! It is much quieter and has less vibration than any other dremel I have ever used. The light is handy too. 
You will get the hang of it in no time!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

*Update! Day Two of Dulcie's First Home Grooming*

Well! You all, I have renewed admiration for groomers! Although I am sure like most things, you get stronger at what you do every day and better at it with experience, holy guacamole was I ever tired last night! 

It took a long time, because I was determined not to have any further nicks in this first grooming attempt. Also, it was my first time using clippers on her body and there was a steep learning curve as you can imagine. 

Dulcie was so good and patient! She stood or sat for me without complaint and I tried to give her plenty of short rests. She was on that grooming table for about 4 hours, so you know it was a long and tiring day for her too! Once or twice, she wanted to lie down and I removed the harness to allow her to do so while I looked at the videos again. On one of those occasions, she actually fell asleep! (Photo below). I felt badly putting my girl through my tortuously slow learning curve, and yet once we started I figured better to just get through it and hopefully it will be quicker each time I do it in the future!

Even so, I simply had to stop before completely her head/topknot. So she looks a little head heavy (to say the least!) -- and I intend to work on only her head today. Not sure if I will attempt to clean her face. It is still fairly clean from her last professional grooming and although I would like to attempt it, I don't think this first, long grooming session is the best time for it, especially as I am still concerned about nicking her with the shorter clipper blades. So, I will wait until the next time and if she needs her face done before that I will take her to a groomer just for FFT to get us by.

So, without further ado! Here are some photos from yesterday's marathon grooming session! 

First a poor photo of Dulcie "before" and I was still brushing her out at that point to get ready to clip but I didn't want to forget to snap a picture. LOL Sure enough, when she was all brushed up and fluffy I DID forget - because I was anxious to get started and not chicken out. HAHA

Then there is a photo of the first cut. GULP! No going back after that! 

Next, when I had one side of her mostly done and there was a funny kind of mohawk effect. 

Then a snap of her when she fell asleep on the table.

Finally a poor quality (dark room - it was evening by then!) of the final result last night. 

You can see her head now needs shaping and her top knot needs to be defined. That is today's job. Also, yes, I borked her tail -- her tail has had issues for some time, as I also shaved it up too high on my very first attempt with the clippers some weeks ago - but the fluffy part was also too sparse and much too long and shapeless (I think the pro groomer left it to hide my butcher job on the shaved part of her tail) so having seen a video where the groomer doesn't do a pom at all, I decided to split the difference and trim her pom really short so that as the shaved part grows out, there will be something closer to uniform to start with. Well it looks kind of silly, and yet I like that all the sparse stringy bits are gone and although much too small, the remaining pom is full and has better texture, so maybe it will grow on me. 

Thanks for the encouragement and for following my first grooming experience!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:clap2: Way to go! She looks great! The tail is shaved a tad too far distally. I did that to Maurice once. It grows back. But wow! She looks so much tidier and such a pretty color she is. I hear ya. I use to wonder why groomers get so much money. I don't wonder anymore. It's hard work. Even these toy Poodles...they take a couple hours to do. It's back breaking. And it must be even more so with the Standards. And the dogs get tired too. Mine start falling asleep on their feet. That's when I really feel guilty and take a break. 

Anyhow, you can try the face soon. Just watch those videos again. It gets easier and easier. Keep us posted. You should be proud of yourself and Dulcie. What a good girl. 

Now don't you feel like...:dancing2:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well she looks great! Good job!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You've done an awesome job Dulcie looks fabulous


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She looks great you are dong wonderfully, I am jealous


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

*Topknot!*

So, today's job was tidying up around her body with scissors and an attempt to shape and define her topknot! I followed a YouTube video that I had been watching over and over this week. The groomer's name was Jeanette and she was grooming a brown standard poodle. 

This was by far the easiest task I have tried so far, even though it was a bit challenging to follow what she did with my tiny scissors. The ones I Have from PetSmart are only about 6 inches (maybe shorter) which made it harder to avoid choppiness and so on. Also, I erred on the side of a fuller topknot than I intended because I wanted to be cautious in case I messed up - better to leave too much than too little! (See: Dulcie's borked tail! )

I want to mention that the shorter fluff at the top of Dulcie's ears was not my doing. Somewhere along the way, a pro groomer had trimmed those and then a later groomer decided they were meant to be left long and so we have that partial growing out. So, that's not on me, thank goodness!

Without further ado --- 

First picture is before. As you can see, her topknot is really big and heavy and you cannot see her eyes at all. Even though her head is tilted down a bit in this photo, her eyes are also hidden even if her head was fully up. So one of my goals was to get her eyes back out and visible.

Second picture. Also before.

Third picture: my front visor attempt. I can already see I needed it to be wedgier and I will get it that way next time when my new scissors arrive next week!

Fourth picture: Finished! I can see her pretty eyes again, YAY! It's still wider than I want and fuller than I want, but again, the scissors I have are so small I was afraid I would get into a choppy, too short situation, so I erred on the cautious, longer side for this first attempt.

Fifth picture: Side view. LOL I already see bits I want to trim a bit more, especially the front underside.

Overall, though, I am pleased with this first attempt at a topknot trim!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome job on the top knot. Really, really nice! :adore:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! I just took Dulcie out for a long playtime and while she was racing around, I saw how it is still too wide and somewhat mushroom shaped - which I intend to fix as soon as my new scissors arrive ! - but overall I feel really happy about that effort!  That video was such a good guide!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I know how you feel. I'm constantly sprucing them up for a few days after I think I'm finished. LOL. I leave my grooming stuff out and right there at the ready because I know it will need tweaking. A little snip here and a little snip there and you'll have it made.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She looks great! And cha-ching you saved the cost of a Chicago groom. You can buy lots of great scissors and equipment with DIY savings. Good job Nifty!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I wanted to stop in and say a huge congrats to you and your girl there! What a great job you did for a first timer! I am still not able to do a "full" groom. I do F/F/T, bath and blow dry but that's it! Since I like the long hair, I don't have to take Stella in very often so I do save some $$ that way. 
I think you are doing great and bet you will be twice as quick the next time because you already have some lines set for yourself. And I wouldn't expect Dulcie to be anything but a perfect angel for you! She is just a sweetheart! Love her!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome job for your first time ...you did a fabulous job blending her head into her neck area. Wish I had the nerve to pick up a pair of scissors!LOL!


----------

